# Win XP pro läßt sich nicht mehr installieren



## Lux65 (13. April 2003)

ich habe ein großes problem.
zuerst hatte ich windows xp professional und es lief auch alles wunderbar. nach einem patzer mit partition magic 8 habe ich das alles platt gemacht, mit fdisk die platte neu eingerichtet, doch win xp läßt sich nicht mehr installieren.

ich boote von der cd, das setup beginnt und dann nach einer weile beim kopieren der daten hängt sich der rechner auf.

win 98 und 2K lassen sich problemlos installieren, nur mit xp klappt es nicht mehr. weiß jemand rat ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. April 2003)

Schmeiss FDisk ins Datennirvana und benutz die XP-Setup-Tools zum Partitionieren. Sollte es immer noch nicht gehen -> low-level-format, dann sollte die Festplatte restlos von partitionstabellenresten befreit worden sein und spätestens jetzt sollte es gehen


----------



## Sebaz (13. April 2003)

Vielleicht wäre es auch gar nicht so dumm, mal zu gucken, ob die CD noch in Ordnung ist...

Ansonsten schkieße ich mich Neurodeamon an. Ein gründliches Formatieren mit den XP-Tools sollte aber eigentlich reichen...

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Lux65 (13. April 2003)

danke leute, aber ich habs endlich harausgefunden, woran es lag. übeltäter war die grafikkarte. angeblich ist sie nicht kompatibel. es ist eine gainward gforce 3 ti.

naja ... hab es mit der gforce 2mx probiert und es lief. tja nach langem durchtesten der verschiedenen komponenten, hab ich es geschafft 

trotzdem unlogisch, denn bei der ersten win xp installation, wo alles in ordnung war, war auch die gforce 3 von gainward drauf.

trotzdem danke für eure hilfe

bye ...


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. April 2003)

LOL, der ist gut    

Daran hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. April 2003)

neurodeamon: wie geht denn das mit dem low-level-format? weil ich hab nen ähnliches prob, nur halt mit linux.


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. April 2003)

Ein Low-Level Format ist üblicherweise im Bios eingebaut oooooder wird beim Hersteller der Festplatte als Utility angeboten. Low-Level-Format sollte als allerletzte Möglichkeit betrachtet werden, meistens kann man Probleme beheben, indem man die Tools verwendet, die für das Betriebsystem vorgesehen sind, das man installieren möchte. WinXP -> die Partitionierungssoftware auf der Setup-CD (es wird vor der Installation gefragt ob man das tun möchte). Für die meisten aktuellen Linux-Dists. dürfte ebenso eine solche Software im Setup verfügbar sein (RedHat/Suse/Debian/etc.)

Low-Level-Formatierungen können die Festplatte bei falscher Anwendung SCHÄDIGEN und UNBRAUCHBAR machen.

Ich wollte es nur mal gesagt haben.


----------

